# Why no one wants to move to mother Russia?



## warlock233

All the other forums are so busy, but this one is abandoned


----------



## jull

Because after all whet you see in foreign country's "mother Russia" looks like an oldone neighbor =)


----------



## qworld

i think because there is no benefit from immigration to russia
and economy and weather too
i think EU more Good


----------



## SG Companion

In Russia you have great opportunities for professional and career growth


----------



## adalto95

I speak some russian but wouldn't travel there, being an American. Bad vibes.


----------



## midknight

SG Companion said:


> In Russia you have great opportunities for professional and career growth


Have any ideas for a controls engineer (degrees in electrical engineering and computer science)?

All the decent jobs I come across are in Saudi Arabia or the UAE. Which is unfortunate...


----------



## Stevesolar

midknight said:


> Have any ideas for a controls engineer (degrees in electrical engineering and computer science)?
> 
> All the decent jobs I come across are in Saudi Arabia or the UAE. Which is unfortunate...


Hi,
Why is a job in the UAE "unfortunate"?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## midknight

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Why is a job in the UAE "unfortunate"?
> Cheers
> Steve


Well, the impression I get of the UAE is that it's very expensive (unless you want to live like a non-connected local), has a lack of quality females (non-hookers I mean), and wouldn't offer a lot of excitement for a late 20's engineer. I spent 6 months in Brazil (with an American company), and absolutely loved it, but I doubt it would be quite the same experience with most of the middle east.

I could be wrong about Dubai, this is just based on what two friends have told me (one took a 300k USD/yr job and somehow managed to blow all of it on boat rides and living in a highrise, the other took a more mediocre job and didn't hate it but didn't rave about it either).

So my opinion here is somewhat ignorant, but not just based off of "Homeland" episodes


----------



## ascold

There's no sense to move to Russia unless you have really high salary...


----------



## DPF

ascold said:


> There's no sense to move to Russia unless you have really high salary...


There is... but for many well-paid positions (except perhaps some of the top-managerial ones in giants like Gazprom etc) a professional knowledge of Russian is mandatory. By the way, it is not so difficult to learn as many used to expect.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Tokyo's more fun


----------



## Mike1993

Because it's homophobic and chauvinistic crap. People in big cities like Moscow are rude and very money-oriented, it's a f***ing myth about the generous and selfless Russian soul.


However Russia was good last ten years before the crisis for English-speaking people who worked as a teachers of English, living there two-three years here gave a good opportunity to earn a good money here.


----------



## samam

I think the main reason is good local expat site. Also for the past few years, many expats has left the country, due the local in international companies started to hire locals to middle management jobs.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surrender

It is not true. I know many people who are happy to expat to Russia, and also there are many people who are happy to expat to other place from Russia. It's all up to person and his personal reasons !! And -Uh ha- you can meet rude and very money-oriented people all over the world not only in Russia.


----------

